# Delta saw rebuild



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a great resto, to me !

May you have many 000's of safe, happy board-feet with her


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

good buy, nice job fixing it up


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks good, you ll enjoy it. If you have some concern about the switch you can hang it from the rail to the left. I ve always had one on the right so its anon issue for me anyway. You said you would like a 36 inch fence, 42 is the shortest i ve ever seen but it may exist. never mind, I re- read your post, your talking about the rail, not the fence. Make a user out of it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice *Rebuild*. Where did you post the *"Review"*?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sweet work for a life time of zero regrets


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, my Review part to this is a little weak. I figured plenty of people have done reviews of this product since it's not new to anyone. I had a lot of thought go into how to make the table and the dust extraction port so I thought I'd post here to help anyone every doing something similar.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

That's pretty much exactly the same path I went down. 80's vintage Unisaw in need of some TLC for $500-600. I'm pretty happy with it, except for dust collection. I did basically the same as you, hose in the bottom, which helps a bit, but the cabinet is nowhere near air tight.

If you have tinkering skill, I think it's a very cost effective way to get a great saw with a weekend or 2 of work at about half the cost of a modern new saw.


----------



## NEFFCONCEPTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Luke, I've seen a home-made shut off assist made from plywood before that might solve your problem. A rectangular piece of plywood is constructed which is hinged from the underside of your fence rail. With a quick poke with your knee, you can shut the saw off from anywhere in front of your saw. There is a hole drilled in the plywood to allow for turning the saw 'ON'. I have the same saw so I was looking at constructing something similar. Great job on the restoration! I've been struggling trying to find a dust port myself. A friend of mine suggested using a 3"x10" floor duct to 4" round piece so I'm looking at fitting that on my saw. Good luck and great post!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

After my father bought, sold and traded several table saws he ended up with a new unisaw. We have used it for decades and see no reason to buy another. I would like to put a Biesmeyer fence on it but my father dosent want to spend the money even if I buy it.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice build, Luke. It will serve you well for many years to come. I too rebuilt a Craigslist find unisaw last year and wrote a blog about it here. It was great fun and now I have an awesome table saw that only cost me $400.

Happy sawing!!!

Wayne


----------

